# Cd cover for SIMOOM (leonardo7's band)



## mikernaut (Apr 9, 2010)

So Alain (member Leonardo7) commissioned me recently to do a cd cover and logo for his band Simoom's new EP. Their myspace is located here - Simoom New Songs Up! EP released! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

They were pretty open with ideas for the imagery so I pitched two ideas. So after talking with them abit and looking up the meaning of the word *Simoom*-

_extremely hot and dry local wind in Arabia and the Sahara. Its temperature often reaches 55 C (about 130 F), and the humidity of the air sometimes falls below 10 percent. It is caused by intensive ground heating under a cloudless sky. Simoom is an Arabic word that means "poison wind." It refers to the wind's tendency to cause heatstroke as it brings more heat to the human body than is removed by the evaporation of perspiration._

I got to work on a piece with a biomechanical girl with some sort of futuristic suit and gasmask. That idea was later put aside and We decided to go with the other. Which was alittle creepier and I felt more fitting for a cd cover image. So here's what the final ended up looking like.

Named this guy the "Cosmonaut of Blight" (photobucket is downsizing and downsampling the quailty , but you get the idea)







Here are some logo variations and some trial mockups.










I also went back and finished the initial idea for my portfolio with the girl. Ended up calling this one "BiomechAngel" 







So yeah , it was some fun work and I'd love to do more music related artwork as I'm a big music fan myself. I also have plenty of free time on my hands currently. So I'm available if anyone is curious about getting some work done.

I keep a gallery over at CGHub with my digital paintings- and you can click on the images for larger, better quality images. Photobucket is making these look abit blurry.
Animation, Concept Art, CG, Computer Graphics, Video Games, VFX, Visual Development, Comics, Illustration, Toys, Entertainment, Galleries, Images, Wallpapers ??? CGHUB.com Galleries

Thanks for looking,

Mike


----------



## The Beard (Apr 9, 2010)

Holy crap dude, I love it! 
The "Cosmonaut of Blight" is insane


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this thread, especially since it's about Simoom.  Dude, I love the artwork you did for the EP.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yeah I should be getting a couple physical copies of the cd soon from Alain. It will be neat to see it in person and listen to the Ep.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 14, 2010)

Dude you have maaaaad skills, may have to comission you some work for my bands EP down the line.  Great suff.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 17, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah I should be getting a couple physical copies of the cd soon from Alain. It will be neat to see it in person and listen to the Ep.



You'll love it, man. It's seriously freaking awesome.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Mike is the greatest album cover artist we could have possibly found. We are so incredibly pleased with the work. The guys in Nonpoint and Cold liked it as well. I gave them a few copies when we played with them on April 1st. Your CDs will arrive this week Mike.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 20, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Mike is the greatest album cover artist we could have possibly found. We are so incredibly pleased with the work. The guys in *Nonpoint* and *Cold* liked it as well. I gave them a few copies when we played with them on April 1st. Your CDs will arrive this week Mike.


 
Boy got connections.  Sweet. I'll have to check you guys out again, I remember hearing you a while back.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Boy got connections.  Sweet. I'll have to check you guys out again, I remember hearing you a while back.



Peep my sig or most of my posts on FB.  Awesome with the studio version, totally amazing live.


----------

